# + مكتبة عظات أبونا داود لمعي



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

+

بنعمة ربنا ستجمع هذه المكتبة جميع عظات أبونا داود لمعي المسموعة والمرئيه.
 وأصلي أن تكون سبب بركة للجميع.
 ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.
 صلوا من أجل ضعفي.







*فهرس الموضوعات
*
*الحروب الروحية
*الذات1
الذات2
أنكار النفس
ان أحسنت أفلا رفع
أسحاق والحروب الروحية
اعزلوا الالهة الغريبة
التجربة على الجبل1
التجربة على الجبل2
 التجربة على الجبل3
التجربة على الجبل4
السقوط السريع
الحروب الروحية في حياة يوسف
اليأس
 محبة المال
 حروب الصلاة
 حرب عماليق
 حرب التذمر
 الشك
 ضبط النفس
 الأنانية
 القلق
كلمات مقلقة
أخاب الملك
 ضياع الهدف
 سهام الشرير الملتهبه
 حرب الرياء
 حازين أرجلكم
 حرب الاكتئاب
 حروب العين
 حروب القلق
 حرب للرب
 ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق
 الحروب الروحية في حياة سارة وهاجر
 يا شمس دومي
 خطورة القرارات
 هل ألوم أبي الروحي
 الكسل
 تجديد الذهن والفكر المسيحي
 الألتزام والجدية
 خطايا اللسان
قسوة القلب
الخضوع
الأفخارستيا سر النصرة

*لكن
*هوشع
سفر الأمثال
سفر يونان
رومية
لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد

 *الكتاب المقدس
*سفر نشيد 1.2.3

*المحبة
*صور المحبة

*الكهنوت
*الروح القدس و الكهنوت
زيت الاوانى

*النمو الروحي*
 نفسانيون لا روح فيهم

*References*
R1-CopticOrthodoxy.com
R2-AthanasiusDeacons.net
​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الذات1*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الذات1
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الذات2*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الذات2
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: أنكار النفس*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : أنكار النفس
Download


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2012)

بحب قدس ابونا داود لمعى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


+ مجهود رائع ومميز
كتر خيرك
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بحب قدس ابونا داود لمعى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> 
> 
> + مجهود رائع ومميز
> ...



أشكرك يا غالي على تقيمك ومداخلتك المشجعه وعلى الأيات الرائعة التي تضيفها في موضوع الأيات. نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع عجبك. ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعزي قلوبنا جميعاً ويعيننا على فراق البابا شنودة.


----------



## egyptchristian (3 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: ان أحسنت أفلا رفع*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : ان أحسنت أفلا رفع
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (4 أبريل 2012)

*أسحاق والحروب الروحية*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : أسحاق والحروب الروحية
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (5 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: اعزلوا الالهة الغريبة*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : اعزلوا الالهة الغريبة
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: التجربة على الجبل1*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : التجربة على الجبل1
Download


----------



## Abd elmassih (6 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب عبد المسيح. ربنا يبارك حياتك. ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*التجربة على الجبل2*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : التجربة على الجبل2
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: التجربة على الجبل3*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : التجربة على الجبل3
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: التجربة على الجبل4*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : التجربة على الجبل4
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: السقوط السريع*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : السقوط السريع
Download


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2012)

++ تسمحلى أضيف  مجموعة عظات بردو لقدس  أبونا داود لمعى
بس أنا نقلتها وهى تحميل مباشر ...

زيت الاوانى _ ابونا داود لمعى


سفر نشيد 1.2.3
القمص داود لمعى


كلمات مقلقة
القمص داود لمعى


الروح القدس و الكهنوت
القمص داود لمعى


نفسانيون لا روح فيهم
القمص داود لمعى


صور المحبة
القمص داود لمعى



+ ممكن ابقى اضيف تانى بنعمة ربنا


----------



## egyptchristian (14 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ++ تسمحلى أضيف  مجموعة عظات بردو لقدس  أبونا داود لمعى
> بس أنا نقلتها وهى تحميل مباشر ...
> + ممكن ابقى اضيف تانى بنعمة ربنا



دا الموضوع يتشرف بمداخلاتك يا غالي.
أشكرك على تعب محبتك. 
كل سنة وأنت وأسرتك بكل خير وسعادة.


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الحروب الروحية في حياة يوسف*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الحروب الروحية في حياة يوسف
Download


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

مجموعة قيمة جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مجموعة قيمة جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك



نشكر ربنا أختي الغالية أن الموضوع عجبك. أشكرك على تعليقك المشجع. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك يا روزي على التقيم وكل عام وأنتي طيبة بمناسبة عيد القيامة وربنا يحقق كل أحلامك.


----------



## egyptchristian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: اليأس*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : اليأس
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (18 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: محبة المال*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : محبة المال
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حروب الصلاة*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حروب الصلاة
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (20 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حرب عماليق*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حرب عماليق
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حرب التذمر*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حرب التذمر
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (22 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الشك*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الشك
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (25 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: ضبط النفس*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : ضبط النفس
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الأنانية*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الأنانية
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: القلق*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : القلق
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: أخاب الملك*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : أخاب الملك
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: ضياع الهدف*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : ضياع الهدف
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (1 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: سهام الشرير الملتهبه*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : سهام الشرير الملتهبه
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حرب الرياء*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حرب الرياء
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (3 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حازين أرجلكم*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حازين أرجلكم
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حرب الاكتئاب*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حرب الاكتئاب
Download


----------



## shereen73 (5 مايو 2012)

:new5:*Thank u so much​*


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

shereen73 قال:


> :new5:*Thank u so much​*



You are most welcome Shereen. God bless you.


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حروب العين*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حروب العين
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حروب القلق*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حروب القلق
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: حرب للرب*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : حرب للرب
Download


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز استاذنا 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك تحياتى وتقييمى لشخصك الخدوم 
اذكرنى فى صلاواتك


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع ممتاز استاذنا
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك تحياتى وتقييمى لشخصك الخدوم
> اذكرنى فى صلاواتك



أشكرك من كل قلبي أستاذي الغالي على كلماتك المحبه وتقيمك لضعفي. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك الرائعة ويحقق جميع أحلامك ويفرح قلبك بشفاعة العدرا وجميع القديسين.


----------



## egyptchristian (8 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق
Download


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> شكرا علي مجهودك
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك



شكراً جزيل ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الحروب الروحية في حياة سارة وهاجر*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الحروب الروحية في حياة سارة وهاجر
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: يا شمس دومي*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : يا شمس دومي
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: خطورة القرارات*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : خطورة القرارات
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: هل ألوم أبي الروحي*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : هل ألوم أبي الروحي
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الكسل*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الكسل
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: تجديد الذهن والفكر المسيحي*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : تجديد الذهن والفكر المسيحي
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الألتزام والجدية*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الألتزام والجدية
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (29 مايو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: خطايا اللسان*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : خطايا اللسان
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يونيو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: قسوة القلب*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : قسوة القلب
Download


----------



## amgd beshara (9 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رائع جداا
انا كنت بدور علي مكتبة عظات لابونا داود لمعي
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> موضوع رائع جداا
> انا كنت بدور علي مكتبة عظات لابونا داود لمعي
> الرب يبارك حياتك



نشكر ربنا أن الموضوع عجبك. أشكرك أخي الحبيب على كلماتك المشجعة. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك. صلي من أجل ضعفي.


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يونيو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الخضوع*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الخضوع
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (4 يوليو 2012)

*الحروب الروحية: الأفخارستيا سر النصرة*

الموضوع : الحروب الروحية
العنوان : الأفخارستيا سر النصرة
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*لكن: هوشع*

الموضوع : لكن
العنوان : هوشع
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لكن: سفر الأمثال*

الموضوع : لكن
العنوان : سفر الأمثال
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لكن: سفر يونان*

الموضوع : لكن
العنوان : سفر يونان
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لكن: رومية*

الموضوع : لكن
العنوان : رومية
Download


----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لكن :لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد*

الموضوع : لكن
العنوان : لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد
Download


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عمالة ادور علي وعظات ابونا داود لمعي عن سفر ايوب
مش لقيت غير الحياة والموت في سفر ايوب
كنت عايزة الباقي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Moony34 (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## mr59 (26 سبتمبر 2015)

ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة


----------

